# John Deere X729



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

A project I just finished up. I need to do a couple more things, but getting closer.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I love it! That is freakin' awesome.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

those are fast cycle times. nice instal


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Yhats sweet!! Good jobThumbs Up


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very cool!! That thing is fast.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

As with all of your work very nice!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome. Looks very well built and clean.
Having an adjustable plow like that for walkways would be perfect considering they are all differnt sizes it seems.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Banksy;1351028 said:


> I love it! That is freakin' awesome.





icudoucme;1351031 said:


> those are fast cycle times. nice instal





wideout;1351032 said:


> Yhats sweet!! Good jobThumbs Up





mike6256;1351225 said:


> Very cool!! That thing is fast.





hammerstein;1351276 said:


> As with all of your work very nice!





ryde307;1351501 said:


> Awesome. Looks very well built and clean.
> Having an adjustable plow like that for walkways would be perfect considering they are all differnt sizes it seems.


Thank you guys. It has been a busy couple of weeks. More pictures to follow.

Jonussmileyflag


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

subscribed for sure!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Any reason why you did the garden tractor over a new 1 series?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Triple L;1351779 said:


> Any reason why you did the garden tractor over a new 1 series?


"New 1 Series "?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks Good!!!!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i was waiting to see what new peace you had for this year,


what haven't you put a swing wing on? :laughing:


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

ok, educate me, where did you get that thing


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Xforce 1;1352173 said:


> ok, educate me, where did you get that thing


I fabricated and built it.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Jon Geer;1351805 said:


> "New 1 Series "?


http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US...ies/1026r_sub_compact/1026r_sub_compact.page?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Triple L;1352194 said:


> http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US...ies/1026r_sub_compact/1026r_sub_compact.page?


I wanted to stick to small, 4WD, and 4 wheel steer. This size is perfect for its task.Thumbs Up


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i saw the one you made for the jeep...I have a rtv 1100 that i want you to make one for. I got your number last week and hopefully have time to come see you this week.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

What's the primary purpose of this unit? Doing driveways? They must be really close for the low travel speed of do you have a trick up your sleve to fix that like the toolcat lol... Awesome unit, can't wait to see more movies of it!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

What's on the front ? Blower?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

MIDTOWNPC;1352457 said:


> What's on the front ? Blower?


Yes, we have a John Deere blower on front.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

lawnkale;1352438 said:


> i saw the one you made for the jeep...I have a rtv 1100 that i want you to make one for. I got your number last week and hopefully have time to come see you this week.


Time, patience, and cash is all you need.


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

Does the tractors hyd system power it that or are you running another pump somehow?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

AndersonCS;1352943 said:


> Does the tractors hyd system power it that or are you running another pump somehow?


The tractor hydraulics power the plow as well as all the other functions.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Couple more pics.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

That is one bad ass little Deere!!!:salute:


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Yooper75;1353146 said:


> That is one bad ass little Deere!!!:salute:


Thank your:salute:


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

So what sort of plowing area's will this be responsible for?


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*what wife would say*



Jon Geer;1351022 said:


> A project I just finished up. I need to do a couple more things, but getting closer.


So i watched the vid clip and was very impressed and then I thought about me having that in my garage and then my wife comes in to see it and then see says "how much money is it going to make us? Then I wake up>:laughing:
Nice unit!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats awesome. Why was it sitting on bridge street over the grand river?

You own Lawn Rx in GR right?
Do you know a guy by the name Jon Rozeboom?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Jelinek61;1353385 said:


> Thats awesome. Why was it sitting on bridge street over the grand river?
> 
> You own Lawn Rx in GR right?
> Do you know a guy by the name Jon Rozeboom?[/Q
> ...


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

AndersonCS;1353275 said:


> So what sort of plowing area's will this be responsible for?


Condo, residential, and commercial. ussmileyflag


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Jon Geer;1353978 said:


> Jelinek61;1353385 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats awesome. Why was it sitting on bridge street over the grand river?
> ...


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Jelinek61;1354243 said:


> Jon Geer;1353978 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh alright, yeah i have a class with Jon at GVSU and we were talking yesterday about how he used to own his own company but got out of it to pursue other ventures. We got on the subject of snow removal and back blades. I told him about the tractor you guys have and your youtube videos of the toolcats. Come to find out his uncle is the owner. Small world. Good luck to you guys this winter and keep the sweet pics coming.
> ...


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow Jon that is awesome!!! Could you provide more info on your hydro setup?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

That is wicked awesome


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

love it man wish i had one for my lawn tractor  looks like i know what im building this winter. and i love the fleet o fork trucks there to always love a good parade with everything in it


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

yamaguy;1376598 said:


> Wow Jon that is awesome!!! Could you provide more info on your hydro setup?


Thank you. The hydraulics are custom built & engineered.



RJ lindblom;1376720 said:


> That is wicked awesome


Thumbs Up



welder1122;1376758 said:


> love it man wish i had one for my lawn tractor  looks like i know what im building this winter. and i love the fleet o fork trucks there to always love a good parade with everything in it


Fleet of "forks", guess I don't know what that means. Thanks anyways.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

the line of fork trucks in the picture?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

welder1122;1376826 said:


> the line of fork trucks in the picture?


Ok, you mean Chevy's?


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

there are 4 fork trucks (fork lifts) in the top right hand corner of one the pictures


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Nice Deere*

Nice little Deere, love the back blade, not sure keeping the wing cylinders on the inside of box is a good idea as you will likely get snow and ice build up all over them.....

Look forward to hearing how it works out.....


----------

